# Its pothole season. Alumimum wheel repair.



## aametalmaster (Jan 17, 2017)

These are the nicest welding aluminum wheels I have ever fixed. Either the aluminum is getting better or I am. Doubt if its the made in Mexico aluminum. Inweld 4043 .030 alumimum wire and my Miller welder and spool gun.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice jub, what model car are they from?
Mark S.
ps I wish you lived next door!


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 17, 2017)

Its a small Ford. Escort or Festiva can't remember...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 20, 2017)

Fixed another one tonight. Welded great...Bob


----------

